# Droid Charge call quality



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember when I first activated my Charge, the call quality was amazing. I'm not sure when the change occurred, but i get some weird static during my calls. Has anybody had this issue and know how to fix it?

Fyi: I went from stock to gummy fe to humble to ep1w to gummy gbe.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> I remember when I first activated my Charge, the call quality was amazing. I'm not sure when the change occurred, but i get some weird static during my calls. Has anybody had this issue and know how to fix it?
> 
> Fyi: I went from stock to gummy fe to humble to ep1w to gummy gbe.
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


Are you getting random burts of like a loud static? because thats what im getting, and i havent had the problem until today when i went from Gummy froyo to guumy GBE


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> Are you getting random burts of like a loud static? because thats what im getting, and i havent had the problem until today when i went from Gummy froyo to guumy GBE


Not really. It's staticy(sp?), but doesn't happen all the time.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmarino933 (Jul 12, 2011)

You I too have the same crap call quality and volume levels since going to Gummy GBE last 3 RC's. I thought I was just crazy so I'm glad to know I'm only half loopy.

UPDATE: I loaded the EP1W_Stock_Full_Deodexed ODIN load and call and speaker quality went back to normal. Not sure what this means but wanted to give the update.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

I believe the issue is in Gingerbread, but not sure what causes it or how to fix it.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

dmarino933 said:


> You I too have the same crap call quality and volume levels since going to Gummy GBE last 3 RC's. I thought I was just crazy so I'm glad to know I'm only half loopy.


I'm not sure it's Gummy... it happened on Humble froyo too...

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdua3045 (Sep 13, 2011)

try reflashing your radio..i had that issue also..but i also had that issue on my girlfriends thunderbolt..actually flash to a different radio, then flash back to the original radio or the one you want.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

also try switching your voice codec to evrc-b or 13k if b doesn't help.


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

sleekgeek said:


> also try switching your voice codec to evrc-b or 13k if b doesn't help.


How is this done?


----------



## gotfondue (Sep 2, 2011)

cmdrfrog said:


> Its the EP1X that is doing it. All GB leaks have done this. Some phones are affected, most arent. Mine is one. Its not the radios, as ive gone to a EE4 ROM with EP1W Radios and it works great, and EP1W ROM with EE4 radios and it still static's. Youll just have to wait like me for the official GB build. If it still happens then, im sure verizon will replace the effected handsets.
> 
> P.S. - ive tried adjusting all the settings like DTMF tones, redaial, noise reduction etc as well as all the hidden menu SPC Codes to change this. Im on the EVRC-B codec. Not sure if EVRC or 13k would fix the issue...


This is something someone else was helping me with and I am running on imnuts EP1W


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it's a network thing. I just flashed back to gummy 1.8.5 so I could run a tasty theme. A couple of times I've gotten bad digital distortion on my end (zips, squeaks, dropouts) and the caller would barely be able to hear me. I had to do a battery pull to fix that.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Might be the voice encoder. I swear there was a thread on XDA telling you how to change it but of course I can't find it.


----------



## GoBlue13 (Jun 8, 2011)

"kvswim said:


> Might be the voice encoder. I swear there was a thread on XDA telling you how to change it but of course I can't find it.


Been looking for the thread at XDA for a week now and can't seem to find it either. Either I'm just missing it or it's no longer there, because I thought I had subscribed to it.

Sent from my Droid Charge running GummyCharged FE 2.0 with Rootzwiki Forums app...


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1112897&highlight=call+quality


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone had call quality issues with the ep1w radio? I just flashed them the other day, and I've been told that my calls sound I'm under water. Don't think I had any problems when I was on the q radios (at least no one told me if I did)

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Has anyone had call quality issues with the ep1w radio? I just flashed them the other day, and I've been told that my calls sound I'm under water. Don't think I has any problems when I was on the q radios (at least no one told me if I did)
> 
> Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


yep. i've heard the same thing since flashing the ep1w radio. before, it had occasionally a bit of static, now i've often heard i sound like i'm under water.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Finally found it, in my own thread over at XDA lol. Dial **772 then 000000 (six zeros) and change the vocoder to EVRC-B.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

ya the thread was linked by me in post #14


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"chiahead52 said:


> ya the thread was linked by me in post #14


Didn't see it. I've been pretty blind lately.


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been noticing the same thing recently and thought I was going crazy. To me it sounds similar to when older phones went from a Digital network to Analog mode. When it initially happened, I was in a poor coverage area, so I ignored, but it has not gone away. For me the issue started when I was on Gummy FE 2.0, but I had been on the same Rom/Kernel for a while. 
Turning the speaker volume down seems to minimize the issue for me, so I think it's an amplification issue, but it's definitely a poor solution.


----------

